# Herbs - Harvesting time



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

So I read, many a folk are "putting by the herbs" (I never did understand where that saying came from, :dunno: but my Grams used it when it was time to put up herbs ...)

So what herbs are you "putting by" 

Here ...Greater Plantain, Pink Clover, lemon balm, most of the mints are coming on and found a patch of wild strawberries, yesterday. :woohoo:

And you?


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Sage, rosemary, thyme, sweet basil, oregano.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Oregano, parsley, rosemary, sweet basil, sage, stevia, and borage. I should also look into thyme...

We're blessed with woods full of jewel weed, but DH suggested we move a bunch up closer to the house, since we seem to be 'putting by' a bunch of poison ivy, too.  (We bought this place a year ago, and actually, there's a lot less poison ivy than this time last year - lots of hard work in that, and we're all pretty allergic to the stuff. But there's still more poison ivy here than I've ever seen in one place before.)

*Andi, what's the pink clover for?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Pink clover has been an herbal medicine for centuries ... It is now used for bronchial ailments and whooping cough...I added a link about pink clover. 

It also makes a very nice tea.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/pink-clover-3167/


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

At our house it is sage, raosemary, fenniel, dill, chives, basil, oregano, flat & curley leaf parsely, stevia and lavender.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Just harvested and dried chamomile, and the comfrey(thanks to gypsysue), sage, mint, calendula, lavender, yarrow, stevia, dill are coming in nicely. Started a kumbucha tea mother, not sure of its properties and effectiveness yet.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Bob you will have to let us know how the kumbucha tea mother goes ...


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm not sure of it's usefulness, but to me it tastes like old stale beer, with a vinegar aftertaste. And yes I've drank stale beer, more than once!.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Get some swing top bottles and once your kombucha is to your liking put about a good tablespoon of fruit juice or even pieces of fruit and maybe some nice ginger and then cap it, place in dark warm place for about 24 hours and then chill and drink-it will become fizzy and more refreshing. With pineapple and ginger added it reminds me of a really nice champagne with a bit of a vinegar overtone.
The kombucha group calls it a second ferment. I have a Scoby that I am growing out and it is just about big enuf for a whole gallon at a time now. So we are going to add the tea/sugar mix this afternoon.
If you let it brew too long it will turn into mostly vinegar which is very tasty in salad dressings and on other things like spinach.
Also once it makes a baby you can try it with, say all green tea or all black tea or a mix of half and half. They do taste different. I like the mix of half and half.

If you like different things look for water kefir.. I am hoping to score some for free or just postage soon. It is too expensive to just buy online.
Then you can make your own ginger ale/beer. They are called different things in different countries.. Even ginger bees, to tico.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

My herbs are oregano, basil, thyme( three kinds), rosemary, bay, lemon balm, lemon grass, peppermint, spearmint, stevia, fever few, horseradish,garlic chives, parsely, chamomile, lamb's ear. last year also had st. john's wort, marjoram, sorrel, dill, fennel. can't remember the rest.:flower:


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, here we're just now getting into the growing season. Day after day of rain took it's toll.
So far I've only cut and am drying 4 trays of chives ( outside ha ha).
The stevia looks ready to cut, so do some of the mints ( spear & choc), I had to buy new thyme plants because my good old ( 6-7 year old) english thyme finally gave out. I have 5 thyme planted in amongst the lettuces and spinach and broccoli and cabbages. Seems to be helping deter the little pesties, and I also have 3 more that I've potted up for on the deck. Had to try ( one more time) to grow some bee balm so thats going well ( so far), my lemon verbena is ready to cut and dry. So is the lemon balm. The basil are about ready to go out in the garden as "distractions" for the pesties ( seems to work well) And I harvest and make pesto by the quarts sometimes from them. This is the first year for Calendula for me. I have 5 plants in big pots, one is starting to flower Hope to learn to make salve with it this year. Will be trying harvesting strawberry leaves this year. Bought a huge pot of plants and they didn't throw off any fruits, but are growing "babies" that I can plant for next year. Have 2 different parsleys this year ( flat and curly) that I'll be using fresh and drying. Also have 2 different oreganos. One Italian and one just called "crinkle leaf". Light green in color. My Greek oregano finally gave out also this year. My marjoram is huge and getting unruly. I thought it had died but brought it in for the winter and it just took off once it was put out in the greenhouse.That has to be cut. I don't have enough dryers I tell ya!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Haven’t put up anything…yet. Mints are not near ready, I like them just before they flower when they have some size to them. St. John’s Wort is almost there, a few plants have started flowering. Chamomile has not started flowering yet. Bee Balm, Anise Hyssop, Yarrow, Mullein, Skullcap, and the rest are more early to mid summer crops here. Time is about right for the first harvests of Astragalus, Ginseng and … and… What the heck is the other one called, with the yellow root… Anyway, been 5 years now so might be the fall to pull a few and see what’s what. Some like the Mullein, Marshmallow and Chamomile are long harvesting plants as I only do the flowers as they are ready. Looking to be a great year if this spring is any indication.


----------

